# Something Unusual



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My latest arrival from America, thanks Colin









I haven`t had time to take photo`s of my own yet so I hope he doesn`t mind if I use his









*Seikosha Reproduction WWII Naval Watch*





































The instructions are in Japanese so I don`t know where it`s made although I doubt it was by Seiko, I did a google search and found that www.seiyajapan.com sold them.

Details are case 48mm excluding crown, 54mm inc crown, 15mm deep, while I can`t be sure I suspect the 21 jewel automatic movement which is not handwindable is a Seiko.

BTW the bezel is rotatable.

Naturally I intend to change the 24mm strap possibly for a grey heavy duty nylon.

Here`s a couple of photo`s of the original nicked off the net....


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> My latest arrival from America, thanks Colin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rume shot sairor!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

That's a very very fine piece, with a fascinating provenance.

Interesting the B&W picture shows a version with a 90 degree shift, like an adapted pocket waqtch -were 2 versions made?

Big fat winder... and the shape of the hands... and the calligraphy... and that coin edging... nice.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks guys, I have liked the style for some time, Glycine have used it but their version has a dated which I personally think ruins the looks.

I forgot to mention the mineral crystal is nicely domed, I`d prefer it to be acrylic and might see if one could be fitted instead.

I`d be very interested in finding out what the script on the dial actually means, I might see if Seiya Japan might be able to help in that.

BTW I also forgot to mention that it`s obviously a replica of a Japanese Navy pilots watch.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Mac, a beauty by the look of it, Ill pop round to test it out soon


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Nice one Mac, a beauty by the look of it, Ill pop round to test it out soon


I knew it would appeal to you Jase


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Now if you could get the Dremmel on the coin edge to smooth it down and change the crown ......









Nice one, is this what you alluded to in last weeks Saturday thread?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Robert said:


> Now if you could get the Dremmel on the coin edge to smooth it down and change the crown ......


Who lets these philistines on to the forum?











> Nice one, is this what you alluded to in last weeks Saturday thread?


Yep, although I then thought it was made by Seiko


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

That's a big bu**er, very interesting.

I like the relatively plain, simple box too - very understated


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

> I`d be very interested in finding out what the script on the dial actually means, I might see if Seiya Japan might be able to help in that.
> 
> BTW I also forgot to mention that it`s obviously a replica of a Japanese Navy pilots watch.


The calligraphy appears to be in Kanji, the simplified character set, which is good (=easier) and the last one looks like 'harmony'... apart from that...

What is interesting is that the Japanese feel able and willing to commemorate what the watch represents; the warrior spirit of the pre war empire.

Even the box echoes that of a presented blade, similarly a Japanese icon.

Cracking watch!

Domo. Domo arigato..

Do you know that the character for 'harmony' 'happiness' is a roof, with a man a woman and a pig character beneath.

The character for disharmony/ disturbance is the same, but with two women...

Can't understand it meself...happiest time of me youth...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> > I`d be very interested in finding out what the script on the dial actually means, I might see if Seiya Japan might be able to help in that.
> >
> > BTW I also forgot to mention that it`s obviously a replica of a Japanese Navy pilots watch.
> 
> ...


Interesting stuff Chris, I do feel that although it would be a really nice watch anyway, the calligraphy really makes it special











> Do you know that the character for 'harmony' 'happiness' is a roof, with a man a woman and a pig character beneath.
> 
> The character for disharmony/ disturbance is the same, but with two women...
> 
> Can't understand it meself...happiest time of me youth...










:lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve discovered that it needs a 26mm strap, anyone know where I can find a suitably sized nylon/canvas one?


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve discovered that it needs a 26mm strap, anyone know where I can find a suitably sized nylon/canvas one?


Well, it's not a wraparound NATO style but the fleabay has one if you look internationally for Panerai 26mm nylon.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

andythebrave said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`ve discovered that it needs a 26mm strap, anyone know where I can find a suitably sized nylon/canvas one?
> ...


If it`s this one.... 26mm Nylon "Kvlr" Black/Wh Stch 115/75 For Panerai 47, I`d seen it but unfortunately it has a "Soft Suede Backing"









Thanks anyway


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

What about rubber? (on ebay)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Robert said:


> What about rubber? (on ebay)


I`ve seen those as well but I don`t feel the styles I`ve so far found available on Ebay would suit the watch, they are IMO too modern & diver like









The Zulu I`m using on it at the moment goes quite well despite being 24mm & the gaps either side between the lugs are barely noticeable however I think a proper 26mm grey, one or two piece might look better




































BTW I know I`ve said this before but despite it`s size this is a really comfortable watch to wear


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Very nice. I'm sure there's a 26mm Nylon strap out there somewhere


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks & I live in hope


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

my son speaks japanese if you want it translated.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> my son speaks japanese if you want it translated.


That would be great, thanks


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > my son speaks japanese if you want it translated.
> ...


no problem hes had a look at it and apparently although it is japenese it also looks a bit chinese so hes going to run it past his teacher tomorrow.

there are a couple of different forms of japanese apparently and as you can imagine it is complicated, but very impressive for a 15 year old to learn hes doing mandarin too , all very different to when i was in school.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks, Mandarin & Japanese are IMO likely to become increasingly useful languages to know in the future


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Glad you like it Mac! Of course you are welcome to use my photos of your watch







I didn't know this until I put the watch up FS, but the inner bezel moves by turning the outer/coin edge bezel.

The characters are indeed Chinese. Though I once spoke a bit of Mandarin, I could never read very well and have no idea what they say.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Colin









The coin edge inner rotating bezel is one of the things I really like about the watch, that and onion crown, dial, hands, caligraphy etc









BTW in the words of the Sergent in Hill Street Blues.... "Be careful out there"


----------



## noah1591 (Jun 25, 2005)

Super sweet

Looks a lot like the ANA All Nipon Airways Watches that seiko sells on the ANA Airplane flights...


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Thanks & I live in hope


How asbout this, mac Item No:280167847500

It's white, but I could arrange for it to be autographed by the flyer of your choice (even from beyond the grave







) for a moderate fee.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

grey said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks & I live in hope
> ...


I suppose I could get out my black permanent marker














:lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Finally managed to get a translation for the calligraphy from a man who bought the same watch with one











> Box: "Navy, Aviator Chronometer".
> 
> Dial....
> 
> ...












(Colin`s photo used with permission)










I should have realised about `Seikosha` as it`s shown on this photo


















BTW apparently the friend that sent the man the watch from Japan told him that this re-edition was promoted by a Japanese veteran World War II naval pilot.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Thanks, Mandarin & Japanese are IMO likely to become increasingly useful languages to know in the future


Well, it'll save you having to order 2 x 97';s and a 69







(I'm talking about in a restaurant - you could still get a 69 elsewhere maybe







)

Nice looking item - can't help thinking a "Toshi" dark brown cowhide would go well on this - Nylon just isn't in character really if it's meant to be a homage to a WW fliers watch?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mel


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I need one of these watches........


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I need one of these watches........


Might be a bit difficult Jase, I gather they are no longer made


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Oh well.......

Christmas is coming up old friend......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Oh well.......
> 
> Christmas is coming up old friend......


Just call me Ebenezer









If I do ever decide to flip it I`ll let you know Jase


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Mach..... 

At the rate you sell your watches Ill be too old to remember what a watch is for


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ain`t life a bitch


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I need one of these watches........


Jase, keep an eye on ePrey, that's where I found this one.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Will do Col,

cheers my friend......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Actually Colin, I think I brought it to your attention in the first place


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Actually Colin, I think I brought it to your attention in the first place


What are you, some kind of Jedi or something?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mac is most definitely 'something' ..........

Trust me on this......


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Nalu said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually Colin, I think I brought it to your attention in the first place
> ...


Close Colin......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Mac is most definitely 'something' ..........
> 
> Trust me on this......


Moi?


----------

